# Help - Which Hasegawa board?



## spyne (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi all, after some help on which Hasegawa board is the 'best'...
Just a home cook, I've made do with a cheap bamboo board for ages, I've also used acacia wood (edge grain) boards, PP boards and in my first few months out of home (many years ago) even a glass cutting board!
Don't worry, most of these were with garbage knives or Mundials at best. Only bought my first GOOD knife about 12 months ago.

Anyway, I currently have an Epicurean board which I believe is made from wood/paper fibre and resin. It's pretty thin, sounds horrible to cut on, but hasn't seemed to bow at all after a couple of months and is supposedly OK'ish on knife edges. It's apparently dishwasher safe, but I've only ever hand-washed it.
Now, I'd like to 'invest' in either a nice end-grain board or a Hasegawa board. Decent end-grain boards are all around $150+ here in Oz (that I can find) and Hasegawa's range from $100 - $170. Problem is, which one should I buy?
There's the
Commercial grade soft cutting board (FSR series) - Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board
Commercial grade Brown (FSB series) - Hasegawa Wood Core PE Cutting Board FSB
Professional grade Brown 'for Home use' (FBB series) - Hasegawa PE Cutting Board FBB15 Seires

Then there's also the FRM series boards, which are much thinner (0.8cm) and NOT dishwasher safe - Hasegawa Anti-bacterial Soft Cutting Board 41cm - Beige
Much cheaper though!


So friends, advise away.
(Use will be general veggie prep and/or trimming raw chicken breast/thigh. Knife is just a JCK aogami super gyuto)


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 5, 2021)

Any of the options would be a big upgrade on your present assortment of boards. Let’s leave the mention of a glass surface as a painful memory

I’d err towards the end grain board in your situation. A decent one should last you a lifetime , whereas the hasegawas need a little more care generally (staining etc), as nice as they are. Keep the (awful) epic edge/pp as a meat board for the moment and use the others as serving boards, as I suspect most of the (harder on edges) veg chopping should be on your new purchase

You can always get the hasegawa a little later on too (and probably will()


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 5, 2021)

spyne said:


> Hi all, after some help on which Hasegawa board is the 'best'...
> Just a home cook, I've made do with a cheap bamboo board for ages, I've also used acacia wood (edge grain) boards, PP boards and in my first few months out of home (many years ago) even a glass cutting board!
> Don't worry, most of these were with garbage knives or Mundials at best. Only bought my first GOOD knife about 12 months ago.
> 
> ...



There's no "best" Hasegawa board, it's more like which is appropriate for your needs.

I have the Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board 17.3" x 11.4" x 0.8"—which I love. Used everyday for everything except cutting bread with serrated knives.

I'd recommend contacting James at K&S, and ask him which of his Hasegawa boards are right for you. That's what he's there for. I'm a huge fan of engaging with vendors.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I bought the 'brown' version Hasegawa. The main reason was the users of the soft yellow saying there was some drag with push/pull cuts which I know I don't like.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 5, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I bought the 'brown' version Hasegawa. The main reason was the users of the soft yellow saying there was some drag with push/pull cuts which I know I don't like.


I’ve heard that the blade sometimes sticks to the yellow boards—but, I’ve NEVER experienced that with mine. Depends on the user, I’m not a particularly heavy-handed cutter. The yellow board does stain with certain ingredients. I am thinking of picking up a brown Hasegawa the next time I’m at MTC, a bit bigger than my yellow.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 5, 2021)

I have the PE and the yellow rubber boards. I prefer the rubber board.


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 5, 2021)

I have the yellow board and just yesterday I found that the crazy thin Hinoura Nakiri can dig in a bit, no real issue with any other knife.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 5, 2021)

I have PE brown and really like it, but I never tried yellow. The only issue is it is slippery on granite countertops.


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 5, 2021)

is it slippery?? do you use the two 'plinths' that come with the board? My board is of all I have ever used the least slippery and I attribute that to the two lengths of plinth with anti slip on each side.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Apr 5, 2021)

I've tried many types of edge friendly boards - Hasegawa FSR, Hasegawa FSB, Asahi rubber, TBS end-grain maple, TBS end-grain cherry, Hinoki - and I like Hasegawa FSR the most, with Hinoki board being a close 2nd.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> I have PE brown and really like it, but I never tried yellow. The only issue is it is slippery on granite countertops.


I solved that problem by attaching adhesive silicon dots to the base.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 5, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> is it slippery?? do you use the two 'plinths' that come with the board? My board is of all I have ever used the least slippery and I attribute that to the two lengths of plinth with anti slip on each side.


My board didn't have 'plinths'


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes can be solved, but my board didn't come with any anti slip devices, so just pointing this out.


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 6, 2021)

Just buy a cheap anti-slip mat from the supermarket or Amazon. I use two under my 60cm x 46cm board and it doesn't more or (not a problem with a Hasagawa) absorb water.


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 6, 2021)

Mine came with something like these; Hasegawa Cutting Board Lifter

works like a charm, bought the boards unused but pre-owned and I assumed all boards came with these lifters...


----------



## Michi (Apr 6, 2021)

I use the thin Hasegawa (without the rubber core) as my protein board. It's fine, but has a tendency to bow. Each time before I use it, I have to bend it together rid of the bow, otherwise it sits on my bench with a bowing up a little. It's easy to keep clean and works well, and no issues with knives digging into it. But I do wish it were a little stiffer so it wouldn't have that bending problem.


----------



## spyne (Apr 6, 2021)

Michi said:


> I use the thin Hasegawa (without the rubber core) as my protein board. It's fine, but has a tendency to bow.



Something like that would just drive me batty.


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 6, 2021)

The boards have a wood core as far as I can tell, but I agree...I have thrown out several lesser cutting boards due to warping; stuff you want to cut rotates away as if it's fleeing while you're cutting....makes me want to throw a knife at it ;-)


----------



## Pertti (Apr 6, 2021)

I have owned the wooden core FSR soft board in 24"/ 60cm so far for a few months and like it a lot.

Due to it being softer, it grabs my knives _more_ than my wooden boards, I can notice it. So when I'm push cutting, the knives can sort of stop/get grabbed on contact with the board, but that's fine IMO and feels okay for me. My experience is that I can nicely drag the tip on the board though, of course provided a somewhat light touch and that it feels good. Its also probably better for the edge than a wooden board in that case. Not that I'd care about that so much to be honest though, but it does feel nice IMO on the Hasegawa soft to do those pull cuts with a nice light touch. 

Just that I don't think the FSR would be a great choice if one would need to use lots of force against the board. It would grab/gouge/ruin it. So I don't think the FSR is for heavy work. I for one take care not to gouge it when chopping head of a fish with my deba. So far so good, but I've managed to scracth it a few times, probably when removing fins from a fish..

@spyne I think you could get the end grain first, there are probably many local woodworkers in AUS. You already have your epicurean boards, so maybe leave those for meat/fish and go for a nice end grain. Then see later if you still want a Hasegawa. Without owning the brown board hard to say anything about that, but well since its harder I suppose it would take abuse a bit better and grab the knives less. No idea if it would feel nicer to cut on though, I think the yellow feels great overall, but don't particularly like to use much force against it.. I bought the yellow thinking it will be different as I never had other soft "rubber" boards and thought the brown would be closer to other PE boards in comparison, even if it would be the Rolls Royce of PE boards.


----------



## Pertti (Apr 6, 2021)

TLDR The Hasegawa FSR 

Makes you feel like a pro sharpener, board tacky every time.


----------



## Konig9402 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm also suffering from the dilemma of getting the FSR (Yellow) vs the FSB (PE Brown). In practice, is the FSR more prone to scratches/marking than the FSB? FSR seems better for the knife overall, but I wonder if it would have less longevity than the FSB. Possibly splitting hairs here.

I have my eye on the 50x35cm custom "MTC" version of the FSR as the perfect home large board size...


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 22, 2021)

I have the Hasegawa soft cutting board and then I also purchased the Hasegawa Brown PE harder cutting board. I use them both but, my favorite is the soft board. It just feels better cutting on in my home cooking.


----------



## Chang (Apr 22, 2021)

I have both the brown and the yellow one. The yellow one is definitely "fluffier" and occasionally if your knife's edge is too thin it will dig in a lot. I have a the 12x30 brown one that I carry in for work and I love it. Nice and "harder", have not had a single problem with my knives. Oh and pro tip, don't buy the "fixer" tool block they sell, just grab some 200 grit sandpaper and you're good haha.


----------



## pjotr (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone using a Chinese cleaver on the soft hasegawa? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 22, 2021)

pjotr said:


> Anyone using a Chinese cleaver on the soft hasegawa? If so, how do you like it?



I haven’t, but strongly suspect it’d be less than ideal

Cleavers deserve a big block of wood imo, preferably something robustly tree-trunk sized and raised to facilitate easier horizontal cuts.

I


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 22, 2021)

pjotr said:


> Anyone using a Chinese cleaver on the soft hasegawa? If so, how do you like it?


I wouldn't. They're not dense enough.


----------



## Konig9402 (Apr 22, 2021)

I picked up a Hasegawa yellow just now in a smaller size. Cut my first onion. With my AS knife, it feels pretty grippy when my push cuts reach the board. I think I'll need to cut some more things to evaluate whether I like it or not, but one thing immediately apparent to me is how much more stable and non-slip the food and knife appear to be.

I mean grippy not necessarily as in board bite, but compared to some off brand wood board I had previously.


----------



## wombat (Apr 22, 2021)

My cleaver hasn't gone anywhere near the Hasegawa. One mistake (it would have to be a big one, granted) and I think the heel could easily go through the coating into the wood core.


----------



## Konig9402 (Apr 23, 2021)

Bit the bullet and decided to get the *Hasegawa PE Brown (FSB)* (50cm x 30cm) in addition to the *Hasegawa Wood Core Yellow (FRK) *(34cm x 23cm) which I just got yesterday. Here are my initial thoughts for anyone trying to decide between yellow and brown generally. *I am chiefly concerned with the tactile experience of each board only*.

Note that the Yellow FRK series is made exclusively in smaller sizes and marketed for "home use" while the Yellow FSR series come at the smallest size of 50cm x 30cm and is marketed for commercial use. The materials do not seem to differ (materially, if at all) between FRK and FSR upon a cursory physical side-by-side comparison, so I am inclined to believe there is little material difference in _tactile_ performance. I purchased the FRK because the FSR does not come in sizes that I want.

Right off the bat, the PE Brown is markedly harder as a material, and noticeably so compared to the Yellow FRK. I own each board for a total of one day of use, and the Yellow FRK is faintly marked while the PE Brown is not. Coming from run-of-the-mill wooden/plastic boards, the PE Brown is a familiar and comfortable experience if you're used to the aforementioned boards, and the response feels like a conventional plastic board in the best of senses. Your knife would glide in a way you'd find on any plastic board, which is a desirable quality if you're dicing or mincing quickly with a push cut and claw grip. The board gets out of your way, and your knife does not invite a tactile response (whether "stick" or notable friction) whatsoever. The PE Brown is likely to be an experience most people are already used to.

Cutting on the PE Brown is pleasant. However, while I don't consider it extremely slippery for food, it certainly lacks grip when compared to the Yellow FRK. This is a major demerit compared to the Yellow FRK depending on what and how you cut. The tactile strength of the Yellow FRK seems to be the feeling of "positive control" you have with each cut. This is the function of two things: (i) the yellow material providing more grip on the food being cut, such that the food is less likely to move around, and (ii) the yellow material yielding to the knife such that the knife edge encounters resistance when it hits the board under normal cutting force. This latter point especially is the nature of the Yellow FRK experience, and I feel it to be overblown to term this latter point "board bite". Certainly, the relative propensity of a sharp blade sticking in the act of cutting is a corollary of this aspect of the board, but even a dull blade will experience point (ii) above under normal force by the nature of the yellow material. Perhaps it would be more descriptive to say that the Yellow FRK has more "stabilizing" power when it encounters your knife, as your knife is unlikely to slip (whether laterally or vertically) on the board even when cutting rapidly, and particularly if your food is also being gripped well.

To comment directly on the idea that a sharp knife will stick into the Yellow FRK when cutting with some force (i.e. so-called "board bite"), this may well be the case if the force applied is the force you'd apply to a duller knife and you make no effort to moderate the force being applied. Assuming your knife is sharp, it takes less effort to cut the same food, and regardless of what board you're using, you prolong the sharpness of the knife by moderating your strength. Assuming you account for the sharpness of your knife when using the Yellow FRK and apply force accordingly (which I think people tend to naturally do to some degree), I am inclined to believe board bite is not a fundamental issue that existing internet literature makes it out to be. Nevertheless, the nature of the Yellow FRK boards certainly provides significant feedback to your knife, and this tactile quality is something to be considered more generally, whether as a feature or liability.

For me personally, the Yellow FRK provides a more pleasing experience, and particularly when mincing slippery or already diced food, the grip is extremely welcome. I feel confident that I will not experience slippage (of the knife or the food) on the Yellow FRK while I am less confident on the PE Brown. I don't regret purchasing the PE Brown as I think it is a fine and excellent general purpose board, but I would definitely be inclined to use my Yellow FRK for more precision work.

I hope this input is helpful for someone who is trying to decide between PE Brown and Yellow.


----------



## Pertti (Apr 24, 2021)

Well written sir @Konig9402 

I think you have now convinced me of what I have thought the brown board would be. The Rolls Royce of PE boards. I had been thinking the tactile feedback is probably the same as most others PE boards. That is the major reason I opted for the yellow one, to get something different. 

Still re-re-re-considering getting the brown one too. To be honest I dont really even remember or better said, know how cutting on PE feels since I never cut on one with my j knives. Might end up getting a DW fitting yellow though, if anything. My current 60x30 is hand wash only and thats limiting its use, but it sure is awesome to cut on, laying on top or our walnut 60x44.

Wonder how well these wood core ones actually stand up to dishwashers. Anyone regularly do that?


----------



## adam92 (Apr 25, 2021)

I got the FSR, after washing with hasegawa cutting board Scraper for few times after, your knife will not dig into board anymore. FROM is the soft mat, get the brown or fsr is better.


----------



## nexus1935 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for the detailed comparison @Konig9402 !

I've been on the fence so far on Hasegawa's, mainly because I'm afraid of damaging them with lack of technique. I've been using hi-soft boards from Korin so far and I've made quite a few scratch marks from cutting too deep. I wanted the yellow Hasegawa because it has an optimal size for me (50cm x 35cm), which isn't offered in the brown. Guess I'll just have to try it out for myself!


----------



## adam92 (Apr 25, 2021)

nexus1935 said:


> Thanks for the detailed comparison @Konig9402 !
> 
> I've been on the fence so far on Hasegawa's, mainly because I'm afraid of damaging them with lack of technique. I've been using hi-soft boards from Korin so far and I've made quite a few scratch marks from cutting too deep. I wanted the yellow Hasegawa because it has an optimal size for me (50cm x 35cm), which isn't offered in the brown. Guess I'll just have to try it out for myself!


I won the hi soft from korin as well. Hi soft is much softer & knife will dig into the board, when you buy the hasegawa cutting board I highly recommend you get the board Scraper from hasegawa. The reason is when you cut meat or something like carrot or red cabbage, with the Scraper can easily clean the board. 

I got the email from hasegawa president before, he recommend me FSR instead of 4 layer.


----------



## nexus1935 (Apr 25, 2021)

adam92 said:


> I won the hi soft from korin as well. Hi soft is much softer & knife will dig into the board, when you buy the hasegawa cutting board I highly recommend you get the board Scraper from hasegawa. The reason is when you cut meat or something like carrot or red cabbage, with the Scraper can easily clean the board.
> 
> I got the email from hasegawa president before, he recommend me FSR instead of 4 layer.


Thanks for the tip on the scraper, will make sure to grab one of those too!


----------



## Konig9402 (Apr 26, 2021)

nexus1935 said:


> Thanks for the detailed comparison @Konig9402 !
> 
> I've been on the fence so far on Hasegawa's, mainly because I'm afraid of damaging them with lack of technique. I've been using hi-soft boards from Korin so far and I've made quite a few scratch marks from cutting too deep. I wanted the yellow Hasegawa because it has an optimal size for me (50cm x 35cm), which isn't offered in the brown. Guess I'll just have to try it out for myself!


Brown is indeed offered in 50x30, at MTC. I find the yellow 50x35 a better size and that only comes in a yellow "MTC edition"


----------



## nexus1935 (Apr 26, 2021)

Konig9402 said:


> Brown is indeed offered in 50x30, at MTC. I find the yellow 50x35 a better size and that only comes in a yellow "MTC edition"


Ahh I didn't know the 50x35cm was MTC-only, looks like I'll be making my purchase there, thanks!


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 27, 2021)

Pertti said:


> Well written sir @Konig9402
> 
> I think you have now convinced me of what I have thought the brown board would be. The Rolls Royce of PE boards. I had been thinking the tactile feedback is probably the same as most others PE boards. That is the major reason I opted for the yellow one, to get something different.
> 
> ...


Have a wood core Hasegawa. Put it in the dishwasher daily. No warping, no damage.


----------



## Pertti (Apr 27, 2021)

Mute-on said:


> Have a wood core Hasegawa. Put it in the dishwasher daily. No warping, no damage.


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## r0bz (Jan 7, 2022)

WiriWiri said:


> Cleavers deserve a big block of wood imo, preferably something robustly tree-trunk sized and *raised to facilitate easier horizontal cuts.*


what do you mean by that ?


----------



## WiriWiri (Jan 7, 2022)

r0bz said:


> what do you mean by that ?



It‘s an old cockney proverb that equates to ‘give it a rest son/don’t be a Wallington’

Alternatively it’s exactly as it appears - it’s generally easier to do (risky) horizontal cleaver cuts when the cutting surface is higher/closer to your eyes


----------

